# Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W HID *beam shots added*



## English_Mart (Jan 11, 2007)

I posted this in the review section, but I'll put it here too for now since I'm sure there are a few people looking for info on the torch.

*Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W /168R HID Flashlight*









Purchased from http://www.pts-flashlights.com



*Specs*



Housing B24/168 Ballast/Battery housing

Output power 1800 lumens

Continuous runtime 60 minutes

Beam Divergence 6° ~ 16°

Lamp Assembly Metal Halide

Colour Temp 6000K

Battery type 3 x LRB-168A Li-ion battery

Tail cap Tactical Button Switch

Body Diameter 44mm

Bezel Diameter 77mm

Weight with battery 560g

Length 193mm

Body Material Aircraft grade aluminium

Finish Hard Anodised

Water resistant O-ring sealed (Splash proof)

Replacement bulb B2 24W HID 

Charger CH-121B AC (Input: AC 90-240V, 60/50Hz)

DH-121B DC (Vehicle charger Input: DC 8.5~16V)



*Construction*

The construction does seem very good. On my model there is one very small ‘nick/defect’ in the finish on the exterior of the body and the outer glass casing of the bulb itself does not appear to be perpendicular to the base, but the element inside seems better. I’m not to sure to what extent this off perpendicular aspect to the bulb contributes to the messy light pattern – the hotspot, when altering the degree of beam divergence does move about a bit. The inside of the glass lens in unclean and could do with a wipe, but I would need a tool to turn the bezel ring holding it in place and I’ve not tried to remove it yet. There is a small opening at the base of the glass encasing the bulb element that I don’t know whether it should be there or not. Other than that, the finish and construction to my eyes appears very good. Everything fits together well and feels sturdy, threads all move smoothly and the outer finish is very nice. I have used this in steady rain too with no problems.



The batteries fit in a holder of the type we are familiar with here on CPF, in the form of circular disks connected with metal rods, in this case with the addition of the charging jack and clicky switch. On that note, in order to charge the battery pack the tail cap has to be removed in order to insert the charging plug (the supplied AC adapter works in the UK too). This does mean that if you purchase a spare battery holder then a spare set of cells can be charged whilst the torch is in use. You could of course use another appropriate Li-ion charger, but I’d recommend getting a spare holder when they become available, cost permitting.



*Usage*

Start-up, well this seems slow to me, although this is the first HID I’ve ever used. Immediately after pressing the on button (tail cap, clicky on/off) there is a bit of a bright flash, which I hadn’t noticed at first (you’ve been warned, so don’t look into the lens like I did wondering what the initial purple tint looked like






) this then changes to a weak purple light. This slowly gets brighter and whiter, after 5 seconds there is still very little light, at 15 seconds it’s at above 50% and reaches full brightness by about 30 seconds.



The beam pattern itself, as I’d already alluded to, is somewhat messy – but not stock Mag territory though. When focussing for the tightest hot spot it is a bit tricky to find the best position and even when found, in my model, it is not very smooth, we are talking white wall hunting here though and this is much less of an issue in real use. There is a purple/pale brown ring around the edge of the hotspot which is visible at times in real use, but again isn’t noticeable unless shone on smooth light surfaces – and you are looking for it. Beyond the central hotspot, the wide side spill comprises three concentric rings, the inner most having less luminance than the next, which has slightly more than the outer most. The side spill is plenty for illuminating the ground in front of you when out walking. The method for altering the beam divergence is to rotate the bezel-reflector assembly of the torch. When screwed down fully you get a divergent beam, with a large hole in the middle and the metal return wire for the bulb casting a shadow. Unscrew the head about 3 complete turns and you’ll get an acceptable floody beam with no hole or return wire shadow, give it another turn an a half and your about where the best focus is. Give it a few more turns and you’ve got the head in one hand and the body in the other!



I tend to like my light set for best throw and if I changed it, I then found it a bit difficult to find the best position again when out in the fields – if you can find something of a big enough uniform light colour then no problem, just not so easy in this English winter’s muted countryside.



The tightness of the beam when focussed best is good for medium and medium far distances, giving a good wide coverage, but I can’t help think the engineers who put this thing together could have got more out of it. There is such a lot of light coming out the end of this torch; if it could be controlled a bit better it would make a great thrower. To put things into context though, this torch stomps



all over my mag85 with a Fivemega 3 inch head with LOP reflector (which also runs on 3 168 Li-ions) it must be putting out twice the lumens, which also look much better because of the whiteness of the HID bulb. The diameter of the Wolf Eyes bezel is only slightly smaller than my FM3H head (actual reflector sizes respectively 63mm to 71mm) and the orange peel finish is a bit deeper/larger on the Wolf Eyes.



This being my first HID torch, I am well pleased with the whiteness of the bulb, that said though, after only a few days of ownership, I already understand why a lot of people here want to see bulbs with 5000K temps or lower. It seems to me that the blue tint is not best suited to bringing out detail in the green colours in natural vegetation – but in other environments it can appear very white. If shone up into the sky you can clearly see the blue tint (handy if you want to be Luke Skywalker…). When I’ve used my FM3H Mag85 and the boxer at the same time the whiter light and amount of it coming from the latter really make the poor 85 look pathetic, this is in large part due to the fact that the 85 just looks so yellow in comparison.



I carried out a run time test using a freshly charged set of batteries (the 2200mAH it came supplied with) and it shut of at 53 minutes, so not quite the 60 minutes. (edited to say that this was with a set of cell charged in the supplied magazine, however, where other people have charged each cell independantly to avoid balancing issues, they have reported the full hour runtime.) My test was in doors and after about 15 minutes the body around the ballast and the base of the head was quite hot, it got hotter still and eventually I went and waved it out the window in the cold winter air, as it was getting a bit too hot to hold. Earlier I’d taken the dog for a walk and ran the torch till it shut off and there was absolutely no problem with heat, the cold air keeping it to slightly warm. It took about 2 ½ hours to re-charge depleted batteries and you can top them of if they are only part used. The charger has a built in protection system and can be left continuously charging the battery magazine if so desired.



I’m very impressed with the compact size and light weight of this unit – it really is coat pocketable. In fact for my tastes it is almost too small, I kind of like having the heft of my Magcharger – big enough to dish out a good dose of head hurt if needed



. When I went out for walk tonight, it was the first time I took just the Boxer (and my dog, who is, er…a boxer!) and after normally having either the Magcharger or my Mag 6D ROP with FM3H I felt like I was missing something, felt strangely unburdened, a bit naked almost, but it was nice to carry so little.



If I wasn’t already used to the light levels from my other bright lights (Mag85, 6D ROP, MC60) I think I’d be pretty stunned by this light. Initially after I received it, after waiting for about a month for it to arrive, I’d gotten high expectations of it, particularly after being hit for another £55 customs charges, this made the torch a LOT of money for me. I thought the beam was more messy than I expected it to be, the bulb seemed off centre and I was surprised at how much I didn’t like the start up time. The reality is though the small size of the torch just negates all of those issues, for me. And the truth is, the beam in real use isn’t messy, just lacks a bit of throw (I'm sure it has the potential to throw further) and I don’t really need instant on. My friends at least will be thankful of that due to my disposition to surprise attacks of the old light in their eyes wheeze. This is a very nice torch and if you can justify the money then I say get one, you'll definately like it







That’s enough for now. Phew!



I will get some beam shots up soon too, with comparisons with my Mag85, ROP and MC60 for what it’s worth.



And if there is anyone here in Blighty with either the AE Powerlight or Microfire Warrior lights that are close enough to Coventry and want to meet up or lend me their torches then I’ll do beam shots of those (I’ve got good camera stuff).

Torches below are the Surefire C3 with KL3 head, FM 3 pila 168 fatbody with FM3H head, MagCharger60 and 6D Mag ROP with FM3H













































And finally some beam shots

The full set can be found here onwards http://www.pbase.com/mart_williams/image/72976223


The candidates were a 3.5 million CP lamp (the big yellow plastic thing) and the torches above.

I'll post 3 here. All with locked exposure and with white balance set to 6000K

A) "thor" style lamp (3.5 million candle power written on the side, 7 nich reflector)






B) Boxer






C) Mag85 (FM3H)







Later


----------



## john2551 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W HID*

Nice review. You are the first to test the actual runtime. The K2000R was also off by 7 minutes. It claimed 50 minutes but delivered 43 minutes. Maybe when battery technology advances these 18650=168a=600p cells will deliver longer runtimes.


----------



## quantile (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W HID*

Wow, great review. 

I got my Boxer (also 24W version) from PTS just before Christmas. Mine also has the little cutout in the HID bulb's outer glass envelope (and i too wondered if this is intentional or not  ) 

Runtime (continuous) was somewhere between 50-55 minutes, I don't remember exactly. After the light shut off, one of the Li-Ion cells measured significantly lower voltage than the other two (3.2V vs. 3.7V) I still didn't get around to trying to charge the three cells independently for a second runtime test. Maybe this weekend...

This is also my only HID. The only thing I can compare it to are high power halogen lights. Judging by eye (ceiling bounce) the Boxer seems to put out a bit more light than a 64610 running at 13V but is stomped of course by the almighty 62138 (13V also). Compared to the halogens the Boxer's heat build-up is amazingly low considering the amount of light it puts out.

Marcus


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W HID*

Why so little info on the Boxer 10W? Every topic here is about 24w version...


----------



## English_Mart (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W HID*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Why so little info on the Boxer 10W? Every topic here is about 24w version...


 
:huh: I'm just giving a review on the torch I bought. Couldn't say why there are no threads about the 10W.....

Anyway, I'm about to update my first post with a few pics, but no beam shots yet....


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W HID*



English_Mart said:


> :huh: I'm just giving a review on the torch I bought. Couldn't say why there are no threads about the 10W.....
> 
> Anyway, I'm about to update my first post with a few pics, but no beam shots yet....


whre did you get it i am in the midlands also. regards john.


----------



## English_Mart (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W HID*

Hi John, good to see someone local eh  , click the link near the top of my thread, or this one http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-17-74-6236 that will take you straight to the item on their site.

If you sign up there and then contact Mike, ( board name here [email protected] ) and let him know you are registered here on CPF he should sort you out with a 10% discount.

Where abouts in the Midlands are by the way.

Mart


----------



## Lurveleven (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W HID*

Thanks for the great review and good to see you back after your long CPF absence.
I'm looking forward to your beam shots.

Sigbjoern


----------



## English_Mart (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W HID*



Lurveleven said:


> Thanks for the great review and good to see you back after your long CPF absence.
> I'm looking forward to your beam shots.
> 
> Sigbjoern


 
Hi Sig. Thanks for the welcome  I've been back for a couple of months, punishing the wallet a bit :naughty: 

I've got some beam shots to post - but I've just tried twice and killed that piece of crap explorer both times. I'll try again shortly.


----------



## petersmith6 (Jan 13, 2007)

English Mart,im looking at geting the 10wat.howmuch did the uk coustoms sting you in import duty?


----------



## English_Mart (Jan 13, 2007)

petersmith6 said:


> English Mart,im looking at geting the 10wat.howmuch did the uk coustoms sting you in import duty?


 
£55 (£13.50 of which was the UK delivery company charging to collect what the Customs wanted  [email protected]!! the rest was VAt and inmport duty)


----------



## westfork (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the review, I especially appreciated your experience with focusing the beam. Mine just showed up a couple hours ago. I had to let it sit and warm up awhile as the temperature was below zero (fahrenheit) in the mailman's trunk - I was almost tempted to see if my tongue would get stuck to the metal body. Nice build quality and I like the battery magazine charger. The holster was a pleasant surprise and is very useful. Trying to fiddle with the beam focus indoors is an exercise in futility, although it does produce a kaleidoscope of colors. Tonight I will use the 100' machine shed as a focusing target at various distances.

Here's a shot with a LumaPower DX1, Rattlesnake M90X, and Tigerlight FBOP:





And the handy holster that came with it:


----------



## Lurveleven (Jan 13, 2007)

Excellent beam shots! The comparision with the FM3H Mag85 was really helpful.
I'm putting Boxer on my shopping list.

Sigbjoern


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jan 13, 2007)

westfork said:


> The holster was a pleasant surprise and is very useful.
> 
> And the handy holster that came with it:


 
westfork - Where did you buy your Boxer that you got a holster with it?

Did not come with mine from http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-17-74-6236&tb=4

Thanks for any info,
Bill


----------



## westfork (Jan 13, 2007)

Bill, I got it from Mike at PTS - great to deal with! I was wondering why no one else posted pictures of the holster. Mine is fresh in from overseas so maybe the holsters for the Boxer are a recent item.
westfork


----------



## English_Mart (Jan 13, 2007)

westfork said:


> Bill, I got it from Mike at PTS - great to deal with! I was wondering why no one else posted pictures of the holster. Mine is fresh in from overseas so maybe the holsters for the Boxer are a recent item.
> westfork


 
I was going to ask if you'd ordered that extra. I never got one either, didn't expect to. Did you pay the new higher price or the introductory price?

Mart


----------



## westfork (Jan 13, 2007)

I paid the introductory price. As I said, this was in customs last week and just shipped so maybe the holsters just arrived. Also, I placed another order for the Rattlesnake M90X special (great deal at $49.95!) and 168 extension kit at about the same time. I told Mike to hold this and ship with the Boxer when it came in. Of course the web site added shipping charges for each order, and maybe Mike tossed in the holster to make up for his shipping savings by combining the orders.

Your review really helped me find the sweet spot in beam focus. The best tight beam on mine is just past 3 rotations and good floods are from there to just past 3 1/2 rotations.
Lloyd


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jan 13, 2007)

On the PTS website, I don't see the holster either as an accessory or as an "included item" for the Boxer 24W. Sure would like to have one though! 

English_Mart, great review and beamshots! I have a few hotwires, including a 100 Watt "Mad Maxabeam" and to me, the Boxer 24W holds it's own against every one of them. I love this light! While, not particularly easy to please, I actually don't mind the 6000K color temp of the HID. Looks really white to me and makes my hotwires look "yellow". I don't mind either the startup time for the Boxer. Mine presents very usable light immediately, then progresses to a full brightness. 

All-in-all, I think I made the right choice for a first HID.

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## westfork (Jan 13, 2007)

Bill, I agree with you on both points. The beam color doesn't seem blue at all in actual use when focused. Also, from earlier threads I though the Boxer would be useless until at least 15 seconds after startup. Well, it immediately comes on like a purple LED light of moderate output and quickly brightens up from there - Enough instant light to survey your close surroundings. It got dark a bit ago and I have been out having fun with the Boxer. The wide spill really illuminates the small pasture by my house and easily lights up features several hundred yards away. The nearest road sign (reflectorized) is over a half mile away and it shines up stongly at that distance by the Boxer even through the house windows. I have to say that this light exceeds my expectations.

Mike wrote me about the holster. It does not come with the Boxer and was thrown in as a freebie. It is very sturdy and is stiff enough to give good protection to the Boxer. It has both a snap and velcro on both the cover and belt loop. If it becomes a normal production item it would be well worth getting. Thanks Mike!

Lloyd


----------



## English_Mart (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmmm, listening to your two descriptions of how yours start up and add to the fact that mine no longer works :thumbsdow it seems mine was not right from the start. It was always very weak light initially and slowly built up after that.

All I get out of mine now is a faint buzzing sound and absolutely no light.  

I'm going to try and get my hands on a multi-meter and see what voltage I get from the connectors for the bulb leads. Hopefully this will give me (well Mike at PTS) a clue as to whether it's the bulb or the ballast that's failed.

Think I'd like one of those pouches too. How comfortable is it to wear?

Mart


----------



## MSI (Jan 13, 2007)

Probably not a good idea to measure the voltage that goes to the bulb as it can be very high voltage (several thousand volts), may blow the multimeter and/or hurt yourself.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 14, 2007)

hi mart did you get my pm yesterday.

regards john.


----------



## English_Mart (Jan 14, 2007)

TITAN1833 said:


> hi mart did you get my pm yesterday.
> 
> regards john.


 
I did indeed, replied too, but it must have got eaten up by the tinterspaceweb stuff  

Mart


----------



## quantile (Jan 14, 2007)

English_Mart,

sorry to hear about your Boxer, hopefully Mike gets it sorted out quickly.

I just did a runtime test on my Boxer 24W, with the Li-Ion cells charged individually to avoid balancing issues. This is kLux at 1m but the beam was not set for the smallest angle so these are not the maximum throw numbers the Boxer can achieve. It made it past the one hour mark:







I wanted to show the startup time in this graph but it didn't turn out too good because my light meter doesn't have auto range. Most of the gap at the beginning is me positioning and switching on the light. 

Marcus


----------



## English_Mart (Jan 14, 2007)

MSI said:


> Probably not a good idea to measure the voltage that goes to the bulb as it can be very high voltage (several thousand volts), may blow the multimeter and/or hurt yourself.


 
Well that's put me off trying for the minute. 

Anybody else have a comment on either whether it's definately a bad idea to try and use a multimeter to check the voltage coming out of the ballast - as far as I know the operational voltage isn't so high, but I don't know about the start up process and what I might be trying to measure without the bulb load in place - infact I'm a multi meter novice so don't even know if I would be setting a resistance on the meter first (was thinking of buting a meter for this purpose and maybe furture hotwire stuff - but I'm holding fire on that for now).

Hmmmmm, tis a brand new torch, so I don't wanna do anything that could bugger up the warantee either


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 14, 2007)

Cant See a problem, if the leads on you multimeter, have in line fuses surley,these are a first line defence, for high voltage surges,fluresent lights,on switch on, can be initailly 1000 volts they to use ballast.but you should not test, voltages higher than the rated max on you muti meter anyway.hope this helps a little. really though if in doubt leave it out.and get a replacement.its under guarantee yes.


----------



## English_Mart (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Marcus, thanks for the usefull contribution to this thread. :goodjob: 

I'd though the Boxer HID was regulated and therefore would give a constant light output throughout the run time. You graph clearly indicates it steadily drops off and by almost a third. That does suprise me.




quantile said:


> English_Mart,
> 
> sorry to hear about your Boxer, hopefully Mike gets it sorted out quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## john2551 (Jan 14, 2007)

Mart,

I too was surprised to see it drop off by at least 30%. My PL14 output is at 100% during the whole runtime: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/aelight_pl14.htm

& so is the PL24/S: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/aelight_pl24.htm

[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]


----------



## westfork (Jan 14, 2007)

English_Mart said:


> Hmmm, listening to your two descriptions of how yours start up and add to the fact that mine no longer works :thumbsdow it seems mine was not right from the start. It was always very weak light initially and slowly built up after that.
> 
> Think I'd like one of those pouches too. How comfortable is it to wear?
> 
> Mart



The holster is very comfortable. It feels a little like having a 1911 on your hip except much lighter in weight but protrudes out from your body farther. I slid it back to just behind my right hip and was unaware of it being there. I didn't try sitting or driving with it on. 

Just came in from checking on cattle using the Boxer. I LOVE THIS LIGHT!!! Very white with lots of spill - like creating your own daylight. As to your questions on start-up light. Definitely produces useable light right away and by four seconds the beam is fairly white and can identify objects at 200 yards, just not with a wide spill yet. During the first 30 seconds there are 4 or five momentary bursts of brownish light that come with each step-up in output - not noticeable unless you are looking for them. I haven't seen any of the blue color that shows in your beam shots. Out in the grove with snow on the ground all I can see is a clear white beam that brings out the colors of the trees almost like daylight. It is more towards the blue rather than yellow spectrum but very pleasing and no blue bands as in your beam shot. Also, even adjusted for long throw, my Boxer produces a lot of spill and the trees in your beam shot would be totally and evenly illuminated instead of the "tunnel vision" yours shows. Your shots are similar to the output during early warm-up in mine.

Don't count on this light to keep your hands warm. It's not that cold tonight (10 f) and the housing felt cold to my bare hands even after 30 minutes of continuous operation.

Sorry to hear about your issues, but I am sure that Mike will treat you well.
westfork


----------



## Arcoholic (Jan 14, 2007)

O.K.
firing the ballast without the bulb in place will sent it to the crap heap for sure.
I do believe that the ballast needs the bulb in place to fire safely and firing into a Multimeter is not safe. 
Charge your cells and try again if not send it back fo a new one. make sure to include your original duty paperwork, and get the supplier to include a letter with the replacement to the effect so you do not get nailed on taxes again

David


----------



## westfork (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, I went out in the grove behind my house to shoot a couple photos to show the spill and color of the beam in a similar situation as yours Mart. Only problem is that I was now in the middle of a snow storm. The snowflakes and slow shutter speed made a mess of the shots. Anyway, here they are for what it's worth.
It is pitch black outside so any light on the trees is solely from the Boxer side spill. The output was severely restricted by the snow, but you can get some idea of the beam color. This grove is over 100 yards long and normally the output of the Boxer blasts out the far side.






And here my 170 pound black (but snow covered) newfie decided to see what I was up to.


----------



## English_Mart (Jan 15, 2007)

Blimey! You're lucky to get snow like that, we hardly ever get any where I live in the middle of the UK, any more, and when we do there is not much of it and it quickly melts to mush.

Saw a bit on telly yesterday about the Newfoundlands, BIG dogs, great for rescueing you from the water, I imagine if you've got the space and can afford to feed one he'd make a great pet  

*Can peeps who've got the torch check the colour of their bulbs for me please*.

I've took a close look at mine and the middle bulbous part that if you look closely contains the elctrodes is now an opaque grey colour. I don't remember if it was clear or not before, so can you let me know what yours look like?

Also I had a bit of a look for info on the internet about HID and came across another reference where it stated that (for 50W-75W bulb) the start pulse voltage will be in the 1000's of volts, for a millionth of a second.

So that faint buzzing I can hear is probably these ballast providing the high voltage pulses in order to get the bulb started. But of course I've no way of knowing whether it is doings this properly or not, or whether the bulb has failed....My money is on the bulb comitting suicide tho - bad bulb..

Mart


----------



## cchurchi (Jan 15, 2007)

Just wanted to mention that I was able to get over an hour run time on the boxer also (61 minutes). Each battery was topped off on a DSD charger so the cartridge with all 3 batteries measured 12.62 volts. I didn't notice any drop in output during the hour I had it on. Here is my impression of the Boxer vs the AE PL24 from another thread:

Well I received my Boxer 24W after 10 days of shipping time, which meant 10 days of me speeding home to check my mail box. So I compared the Boxer to the AE PL24 last night and here is what I found.

The PL24 is brighter.
The PL24 has a much nicer beam with less artifacts and no dark areas.
The PL24 seems less blue then the Boxer.
The PL24 has greater throw but still has a good amount of flood.
The PL24 starts up a bit faster and is brighter initially.
The PL24 lasts 2X longer then the Boxer (as most already know).

Now for the Boxer's strengths:
The Boxer fits in my coat pocket.
The Boxer fits in my jacket pocket.
The Boxer fits in my glove compartment.
Did I mention the Boxer is small?
The Boxer almost fits in my pants pocket.... are you happy to see me or is 
that a Boxer in your pants?
And, of course, the Boxer has an adjustable beam which is a very handy feature.

As far as the Boxers beam is concerned, people who think the Fenix P1D-CE
has a ringy beam with dark spots would probably have a heart attack if they
saw the Boxers beam. Keep in mind, however, that white wall hunting with a Boxer probably causes eye damage if you're not wearing welding goggles.

So which one do I like the most?

The Boxer! In fact, I just put my AE PL24 up for sale. For crawling around in caves, which is my main use for my HID lights, the PL 24 is a tad bit too large. Don't get me wrong, it's fantastic light. I just wish it were a little smaller. Of course, I also wish the boxer lasted 2 hours on one set of batteries.


----------



## quantile (Jan 15, 2007)

The drop in output over the usable life of the battery pack is certainly not something I would notice without a light meter (and therefore I am not bothered by it too much). 

Nevertheless it would be interesting if this is just my light behaving like this (anyone else with a Boxer and a light meter?). I expected that a HID ballast would provide almost flat regulation.

English Mart, I think I have the greyish haze as well. I'll put a picture up later this evening.

Marcus


----------



## cd-card-biz (Jan 15, 2007)

English_Mart & quantile - 

I do not notice any greyish haze on my bulb. I would have to say it looks completely clear and I can easily see the stipple from the reflector looking through the bulb. Total runtime on my Boxer - about 1-hour.

-Bill


----------



## westfork (Jan 15, 2007)

On mine the center bulb is clear except for about the bottom 20% where the grey matter resides. I have used it for maybe 2 hours over 6 start-ups (only had it since Saturday). 
On this first shot you can see the solid gray material in the very bottom of the center bulb:




This second shot shows the glass in that center bulb is still clear:




I hope this is useful to you Mart.
Lloyd


----------



## English_Mart (Jan 15, 2007)

quantile said:


> The drop in output over the usable life of the battery pack is certainly not something I would notice without a light meter (and therefore I am not bothered by it too much).
> 
> Nevertheless it would be interesting if this is just my light behaving like this (anyone else with a Boxer and a light meter?). I expected that a HID ballast would provide almost flat regulation.


 
With one of the other small HID lights I heard mention that the small ballast wasn't regulated, so maybe this is one of the compromises to be had in order to get the small formfactor? 




quantile said:


> English Mart, I think I have the greyish haze as well. I'll put a picture up later this evening.
> Marcus


 
You have to look carefully, there are small metal plates/connectors at the top and bottom of the bulb, which are what initially caught my attention, if you look at one angle (side on) you'll see they are flat, but at another it will appear as though that part of the tube is full of gret metal. Sod it heres a picture  







Hopefully that's clear


----------



## English_Mart (Jan 15, 2007)

westfork said:


> On mine the center bulb is clear except for about the bottom 20% where the grey matter resides. I have used it for maybe 2 hours over 6 start-ups (only had it since Saturday).
> On this first shot you can see the solid gray material in the very bottom of the center bulb:
> 
> This second shot shows the glass in that center bulb is still clear:
> ...


 
Yeah that is useful, properly clear as I suspected it should be.

That bottom part (and the top) is a thin metal plate that connects to the electrodes.


----------



## quantile (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok, here are some pictures of the Boxer's bulb. The lower part appears to attract more of the (metal?) deposits:











Marcus


----------



## English_Mart (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you too Marcus for the photos, you've done a good job with that canon, did you have a macro lens on there? At 150mm I'd guess you did  

I've had to use my backup camera gear as my Nikon D200 and favourite lens are at Nikon service for some repairs before the warantee runs out. Can't wait for it all to come back, hopefully properly fixed and serviced.

Mart


----------



## quantile (Jan 17, 2007)

English_Mart said:


> Thank you too Marcus for the photos, you've done a good job with that canon, did you have a macro lens on there? At 150mm I'd guess you did



Yes, it is a Sigma 150mm 2.8 Macro lens. Cheaper than the Canon 180mm and certainly good enough for me 

I just tried to capture the Boxer's startup with my light meter by choosing an appropriate distance from the light sensor in order to get the most out of the lightmeter's range. This is not lux at 1m. Rather long start-up I guess:







Marcus


----------



## liteglow (Jan 17, 2007)

the "stuff" inside the HID bulb is nothing to worry about..
It`s phosphor i think, and it`s there to switch on the xenon lamp  

I think................


----------



## PapikAldo (Jan 19, 2007)

*Wolf Eyes is becoming a very, very interesting manufacturer...*
*Now with the Boxer 24W HID I can add it to my "Wolf Eyes Wish" list after the M300, the CROCODILE-I-K3400 - HID and the M90-A-T13 series with a Lumens Factory EO-13 Lamp with 700 Lumens...*
*Great news.*
:goodjob:


----------



## cchurchi (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks like Pacifictacticalsolutions.com is now selling the 24 and 10 watt boxer bulbs as well as the holster, FYI!


----------



## lucio (Jan 19, 2007)

cchurchi said:


> Keep in mind, however, that white wall hunting with a Boxer probably causes eye damage if you're not wearing welding goggles.



ehmm,can i ask what's a "wall hunting"?

it's just the box who damages eyes or it's the same for the pl-24?


----------



## English_Mart (Jan 19, 2007)

lucio said:


> ehmm,can i ask what's a "wall hunting"?
> 
> it's just the box who damages eyes or it's the same for the pl-24?


 
 "White wall hunting" is the term used to describe the act of shining your torch at a white wall to examine the quality of the beam, in particular it is used with reference to those people who give an overly high importance to a perfectly smooth beam and complain when they find defects - these people are sometimes refered to as "white wall hunters" Most of us CPFers probably have a bit of a white wall hunter in us, some more than others.

Viewing the light reflected of a white wall from the Boxer (or any other light for that matter) is unlikely to damage your eyes, unless you and the torch are both too close to the wall perhaps and you're doing it too much....


----------



## lucio (Jan 20, 2007)

English_Mart said:


> "White wall hunting" is the term used to describe the act of shining your torch at a white wall to examine the quality of the beam, in particular it is used with reference to those people who give an overly high importance to a perfectly smooth beam and complain when they find defects - these people are sometimes refered to as "white wall hunters" Most of us CPFers probably have a bit of a white wall hunter in us, some more than others.
> 
> Viewing the light reflected of a white wall from the Boxer (or any other light for that matter) is unlikely to damage your eyes, unless you and the torch are both too close to the wall perhaps and you're doing it too much....



thanks a lot for the perfect explanation,english_mart


----------



## xtoy (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W HID*



quantile said:


> Wow, great review.
> 
> I got my Boxer (also 24W version) from PTS just before Christmas. Mine also has the little cutout in the HID bulb's outer glass envelope (and i too wondered if this is intentional or not  )
> 
> ...


 
it just the same as my testing . i bought one from Shenzhen China one and a half month ago for about 275 dollars


----------



## john2551 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W HID*



xtoy said:


> it just the same as my testing . i bought one from Shenzhen China one and a half month ago for about 275 dollars


 
Who is selling the Boxer 24w/168R for $275?


----------



## helios (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes, I'd like a source for getting it for $275.


----------



## xtoy (Jan 26, 2007)

cchurchi said:


> The Boxer! In fact, I just put my AE PL24 up for sale. For crawling around in caves, which is my main use for my HID lights, the PL 24 is a tad bit too large. Don't get me wrong, it's fantastic light. I just wish it were a little smaller. Of course, I also wish the boxer lasted 2 hours on one set of batteries.


 
PLEASE! PLEASE!! NO,NO,NO!

NOT to put the PL24 for sale.
The Boxer 24W is really not a dependble one.
Today,it's the 3rd time i sent it back to the factory for repairing.
The first time,the bulb exploded at the 30sec on the virgin run .The battery rack was broken when i rolled the tail-cap to take the battery out.
------The bulb and the rack are changed.
The 2nd time,the bulb was not at the center of the repaired torch.-----The bulb was changed because it was not a mistake of assambling but the quality of the bulb.
The 3rd time,the light became very dim,and dimmer,and strobing at the 30 minute of the total run time of the newly changed bulb.The gas room of the bulb became very muddy,like the one on the picture that English_mart taken and even more.

Sorry for my English expression,i'm not a native speaker.


----------



## xtoy (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W HID*



john2551 said:


> Who is selling the Boxer 24w/168R for $275?


 
http://auction1.taobao.com/auction/0/item_detail-0db2-487af7d6a2778ac93c7432fde4f0405b.jhtml

There is 20% off for the buyers,that's 2100 RMB.(not include shipping)
1 dollar=7.9RMB


----------



## xtoy (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: Wolf Eyes Boxer 24W HID*



xtoy said:


> http://auction1.taobao.com/auction/0/item_detail-0db2-487af7d6a2778ac93c7432fde4f0405b.jhtml
> 
> There is 20% off for the buyers,that's 2100 RMB.(not include shipping)
> 1 dollar=7.9RMB


 
Though the price is not bad,think of the quality of the wolfeyes before you pay for it.


----------



## sorka (Jan 26, 2007)

So how would this compare against the K2000R?

I was a bit surprised at the beam shots. When compared to the mag 6D, it didn't seem that the Boxer was that much brigher. Certainly a higher color temp, but not much brighter. Yet my Brightstar looks many times brighter than my mag 6D which has brand new batteries in it.

The messiness of the beam could just be attributed to the smooth reflector. The K2000R has the textured reflector. I'd sacrifice beam quality for more throw and a brighter hot spot.


----------



## English_Mart (Jan 26, 2007)

The Mag 6D had the ROP bulb, 3 inch head and was running on Nimhs, it kicks out about the same amount of light as the Mag85, ie much much more than a normal mag 6D.

The Wolf eyes does have a textured reflector and the messy beam isn't noticable much in real use.

I'd say the Boxer is putting out easily twice as much light as my Mag85 with the 3 inch head and easily throws futher with a larger hotspot and more sidespill and better colour temp.


----------



## john2551 (Jan 27, 2007)

What we need to settle this debate once & for all is a side-by-side comparison of the 4 popular 24w HID lights, the W-E Boxer 24w, M-F K2000R, the AE PL24 & the Brightstar 24w. Mr. Ted Bear (Jeff) are you reading this?


----------



## mdocod (Feb 9, 2007)

just liked to this thread from another thread... great read, nice review, and man those beamshots are so neat!! that forest road with the trees on either side makes for beautiful beamshots...

After reading this.... I think I agree that they probably sacrificed a constant regulation to minimize size... More than likely this ballast is just a simpler voltage boost circuit. So as the batteries drop in voltage, so does the output.


----------



## Secur1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well it's finaly here !!!! 
I haven't had a chance to do a proper outdoor test yet, i just fired it up out my back window and boy does it light up   
As for beam imperfections, all i can say is that once i fired it up in my room, in day light, the bounce on the wall was enought to distort my vision, so this is definately not an indoors (white wall huting) light  But yes the beam patern is not "perfect" still i can't complain.
The only thing i did find wrong was a small nick on the lens almost directly in front of the filament, but that's just me being a perfectionist and i don't think it effects the beam in any way as it is smaller than a pins head.
I charged the cells individualy on my Ultrafire WF-139 (a bit of a tight fit but i don't think it will cause any damage to the cells PCB) to get the best possible run time and i'll do a run time test when i get rostered for the processing plant i some times work.
Colour rendition seems fine to my eyes, yes it does look very purple to begin with but after the 30sec go by it's almost as white as my Striker was, which was the whitest light i had.
All in all, a perfect light for it's size, i am well pleased with it and i never expected so much light and heat to come out of such a small package, i put my hand infront of the beam and immediately felt it, which is going to be good for those cold nights out on patrol


----------



## LowTEC (Feb 17, 2007)

I want to get a spare set of batteries for my 24W, anyone knows if AW's 18650s fit this light or not?


----------



## Hallis (Feb 17, 2007)

Anybody want to organize a group buy?  For ideally one of the less expensive 10w versions. I'm interested to see what the CR123 has to offer when compared to its rechargeable breathren other than a slightly cheaper price tag. 

Shane


----------



## scubasteve1942 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the great review.


----------



## crewcabrob (Feb 19, 2007)

LowTEC,

Di you ever find out anything on the second set of batteries? I want another set too, but I really wanted to wait to buy the whole magazine so swaps could be quick.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## LowTEC (Feb 20, 2007)

crewcabrob said:


> LowTEC,
> 
> Di you ever find out anything on the second set of batteries? I want another set too, but I really wanted to wait to buy the whole magazine so swaps could be quick.
> 
> ...



I sent an E-mail to AW and he says his 18650 would fit just fine, I haven't get them myself as I'm also waiting for my other lights to come so I can order the batteries and charger at the same time.


----------



## LowTEC (Feb 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Secur1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Mine also seems to gather that milky/muddy stuff in the filament, is this normal for HID ?


----------



## LowTEC (Feb 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Dark Vapor (Feb 21, 2007)

crewcabrob, I have tried the protected 2200mah 18650 batteries from batteryjunction.com in my W-E 10W HID, and it fires right up. I don't know if it will do the same for the 24W HID.


----------



## crewcabrob (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks guys! I love the light, and want to get some extra cells for extended run time. 

I would love to see some beam comparisons of the Boxer 10w and the 24w side by side. My buddy is thinking about a 10w and I have thought about one just because of the extended run time.

Take care!

Rob


----------



## IgNITEor (Feb 23, 2007)

Secur1 said:


> Mine also seems to gather that milky/muddy stuff in the filament, is this normal for HID ?


 
I have three HMI lamps in my collection. Being of the HID family of short arc's, it's been my experience too, to deal with some gray coating of funky stuff.
If I run my lamps for less than 10 minutes, the gray remains. A good run time seems to do the trick and will usually burn the globe clear.

However, my most "aged" lamp is a double ender with about 300 hours on it. It's starting to keep the gray.  It's had a hard life. There is always the possibility of de-vitrification, where those precious gases can slowly seep out of the lamp with time and poor production quality.


----------



## RustyKnee (May 1, 2007)

cool review. ordered one from pts last week...wish I kne about the cpf discount when I ordered.

stu


----------



## MIKES250R (May 1, 2007)

crewcabrob said:


> Thanks guys! I love the light, and want to get some extra cells for extended run time.
> 
> I would love to see some beam comparisons of the Boxer 10w and the 24w side by side. My buddy is thinking about a 10w and I have thought about one just because of the extended run time.
> 
> ...


 
I too needed the extended run time, small HID light so I narrowed down my two choices to the 10W boxer and the 10W Microfire. Both seem to be great lights but in the end I bought the microfire for several reasons. First, the Microfire uses a WelchAllyn bulb at 5200K which has more useable output than the chinese made bulbs at 6500K+. Second, the overall run times are very close(120 minutes for the Boxer,110 for the microfire). Finally,the flashlightreviews website gave the Microfire glowing reviews. So far I have been extremely impressed with th K500R, I have a 24W hid and the Microfire may not equal it in total output but it more than equals it in throw. And the start up time is about ten seconds versus 30 for the 24 watter. Some person complained about the microfires charging station, I personally like it. Alls you do is unscrew the battery and stand it up on the docking station and turn the tailswitch on and the red light comes on, when it is green it is fully charged. I ordered mine and had it in three days with regular shipping. I wish someone would do a 10 watt HID shootout. Iam going to post some pics with beamshots soon.

Michael


----------



## winny (May 20, 2007)

None of the pictures in the first post show up...


----------



## KenAnderson (May 21, 2007)

crewcabrob said:


> LowTEC,
> 
> Di you ever find out anything on the second set of batteries? I want another set too, but I really wanted to wait to buy the whole magazine so swaps could be quick.
> 
> ...


 
Don't wish to speak out of turn, but I purchased an additional magazine for my Boxer 24W along with three extra batteries. The cost was approx. $80 from Mike at PTS. Not bad to give an extra hour of runtime in the field.

Ken


----------



## RustyKnee (May 21, 2007)

KenAnderson said:


> Don't wish to speak out of turn, but I purchased an additional magazine for my Boxer 24W along with three extra batteries. The cost was approx. $80 from Mike at PTS. Not bad to give an extra hour of runtime in the field.
> 
> Ken



SHwwwweeeet

Might have to order onw of those.

Stu


----------



## Dark Vapor (May 21, 2007)

KA, where in PTS is the 18650 battery magazine listed for the 10W/24W HID? I looked in the HID Accessories and I don't see it. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place. A little help please.


----------



## KenAnderson (May 21, 2007)

Dark Vapor said:


> KA, where in PTS is the 18650 battery magazine listed for the 10W/24W HID? I looked in the HID Accessories and I don't see it. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place. A little help please.


 
DV, the battery magazine is not listed in PTS website to my knowledge. I sent an email to the manufacturer who referred me to Mike at PTS. I PM'd him and he had em in stock. I picked it up in person from him at the Portland Gun and Knife show. $25 was my cost, no discount and no shipping. I also picked up 3 cells at CPF discounted price, same time. Not bad overall for $80.

Ken


----------



## RustyKnee (May 22, 2007)

KenAnderson said:


> DV, the battery magazine is not listed in PTS website to my knowledge. I sent an email to the manufacturer who referred me to Mike at PTS. I PM'd him and he had em in stock. I picked it up in person from him at the Portland Gun and Knife show. $25 was my cost, no discount and no shipping. I also picked up 3 cells at CPF discounted price, same time. Not bad overall for $80.
> 
> Ken



I mailed mike yesterday. no response yet though. I will let you know when I do hear back.

Stu


----------



## andygillis (Aug 1, 2008)

Does anyone know what kind of gains in output i could achieve with a custom made reflector as well as a higher quality lens?


----------

